# A good hairdresser in RAK



## Obsti (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am new in RAK and I need a hairdresser. Can you please recommend a good one? I've already been to Esmat Beauty center and I won't go there again. I need somebody to be good in hilghlighting and blow dry..I mean to do it as it should be done..washing the hair, applying some antyheating products etc.

Thanks in advance. 

Obsti


----------



## Obsti (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Obsti (Oct 11, 2012)

Nobody lives in RAK???


----------

